# My Bass Tank



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I just figured id show everyone some pics of my Large Mouth Bass im trying to raise. There is also a small Sunfish of some sort in there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

How did you get those baby bass??

I would put some back in the lake/river you got them from.

Largemouth Bass are not easy to keep in a small home aquarium. I have talked with 
people that work in zoo aquariums, and they said that bass and other native fish need
large tanks with tons of waterflow, and chillers to keep the temperature from going too high


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Did you net those out at the lake? Last time I went out fishing, I spotted hundreds of them just above the water in groups. Didn't take any because it's illegal. They were a little bit smaller than the ones you have.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Im not exactly sure how many i actually have in there but i an get as many more as i want from a pond at my dads campground. You see schools of about 300-400 fish swimming around all day. There are prob about 15,000 Bass this size in there now and alot of larger Bass up to and some larger then 14".

They are on the floor in my room which is always around 68-70 degrees so im not worried about the temp of the tank.

I got them more as feeders for my small reds but a friend of mine is getting 10 and im keeping 10 to try to see how well they grow up. We figured 10 is a good number incase some die off. The rest are going to be a snack in a couple months.

I was thinking about growing them up some and putting them in a small local stream for the kids to catch. They sit there and catch small Sunfish so why not add a few Bass for them. I think they would enjoy catching a few Bass. I know i do.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Retaks said:


> Im not exactly sure how many i actually have in there but i an get as many more as i want from a pond at my dads campground. You see schools of about 300-400 fish swimming around all day. There are prob about 15,000 Bass this size in there now and alot of larger Bass up to and some larger then 14".
> 
> They are on the floor in my room which is always around 68-70 degrees so im not worried about the temp of the tank.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to relocate the fish......The bass would destroy the sunfish in no time....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how do you know there even bass..? there so tiny i though you bought them from a breeder at first..


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

cueball said:


> how do you know there even bass..? there so tiny i though you bought them from a breeder at first..


I know they are Bass because of the way they look up close. I really cant get a good pic of it but they already have great big mouths on them and they have the very dark lateral line down their sides. They range in size from about 1/4" to almost 3/4".


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Retaks said:


> I was thinking about growing them up some and putting them in a small local stream for the kids to catch. They sit there and catch small Sunfish so why not add a few Bass for them. I think they would enjoy catching a few Bass. I know i do.


Im sure they would love it...but unless there is already this species of bass in the stream....I wouldnt do any non-native introductions. It could really mess things up.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

how about you release all of them , and buy a peacock bass or something..


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was thinking about growing them up some and putting them in a small local stream for the kids to catch. They sit there and catch small Sunfish so why not add a few Bass for them. I think they would enjoy catching a few Bass. I know i do.


Im sure they would love it...but unless there is already this species of bass in the stream....I wouldnt do any non-native introductions. It could really mess things up.
[/quote]

There are Bass in the stream but in the bigger holes. The kids fish this one small hole that is at the park. There are some nice sized Sunnies in there and they catch the occasional smlla Bass but not on a regular basis.

As for buying another Bass im just gonna use some of these as feeders, try to raise one up to a few inches and release the rest when they are about 2" and the water is warmer in the stream. Then i will have my quarantine tank back for when i get a new fish.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Retaks said:


> I was thinking about growing them up some and putting them in a small local stream for the kids to catch. They sit there and catch small Sunfish so why not add a few Bass for them. I think they would enjoy catching a few Bass. I know i do.


Im sure they would love it...but unless there is already this species of bass in the stream....I wouldnt do any non-native introductions. It could really mess things up.
[/quote]

There are Bass in the stream but in the bigger holes. The kids fish this one small hole that is at the park. There are some nice sized Sunnies in there and they catch the occasional smlla Bass but not on a regular basis.

As for buying another Bass im just gonna use some of these as feeders, try to raise one up to a few inches and release the rest when they are about 2" and the water is warmer in the stream. Then i will have my quarantine tank back for when i get a new fish.
[/quote]

i still don't think what you did was proper, i mean like, i know there just fish but what if children's aid came and took your newborn raised it for a bit and then gave it back , you and the child would be emotionally f*ucked, just leave the wild where it is, i know that piranhas are wild caught and such but, i think that taking from a stream is illegal in the first place,,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bass die in home aquariums in a few months.

Im sure you will have a nice batch of dead baby bass before long

Largemouth Bass have special needs and are not suitable for a home aquarium.
That is a big reason why you don't see them in lfs's. Another reason 
is they have to be the legal size limit to keep


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

From a bass keeper myself, I have raised baby large mouth bass from the creek in a tank I have at home. It ate feeder guppys/goldfish like crazy, from size 2'' to a good 8'' in a 2 months. It didn't do too well as it grew and passed away. It's illegal to keep it at that size, You should release them. All of them, and get a Pbass if you like their fast thrust like movement when it comes down to feeding time.

Any type of Pbass whether it's Mono or Tems or Ocellaris, they mimic the large mouth bass with more aggressiveness in every category. And it's legal to have pbass, not large mouth bass at that size.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Well i tanked to the game commission yesterday about me taking the Bass. As long as any fish is under 2" and not considerd and endangerd or threated species they are considerd baitfish. You can catch and take as many as you would like and transport them where you please. As long as you have the fish before the 2" mark you can keep them as pets but its is not recomended and you CANNOT release them back into any waterway in the state.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Retaks said:


> Well i tanked to the game commission yesterday about me taking the Bass. As long as any fish is under 2" and not considerd and endangerd or threated species they are considerd baitfish. You can catch and take as many as you would like and transport them where you please. As long as you have the fish before the 2" mark you can keep them as pets but its is not recomended and you CANNOT release them back into any waterway in the state.


Oh really? I concured that because one of my friend's friend was netting baby fish at the creek/river/lake whatever you want to call it, and was charge with a 4,200 dollar fine from the department of fish and game. He had six 1 3/4 inch fish in his buckets that he netted and is using for bait.

Oh well, basically What I'm trying to say is, if you got money for a HUGE tank, sure go ahead and do what you want with them. If your struggle from paycheck to paycheck, these little guys you have aren't the best to keep, they will eat a ton. Trust me, I had a good 1 foot pbass and he at alot. You don't know what you're getting yourself into a year down the line. Have fun with them now, I'm pretty sure you'll somehow get rid of them before the 1 year mark. They eat ALOT, and could only accept live feeders!! I tried it before! NO GOOD!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I have an idea of what im getting myself into. I already have all of them eating flake food and the larger of them are eating Betta Pellets. When they all start eating Betta Pellets im going to switch them to tiny Cichlid pellets. I only plan on keeping one for a long time. The rest will end up feeders for my Reds. I didnt know how many would make it home and a friend wants a couple for his aquarium that he is trying to make all native fish. I only expected 5 or 10 to make it home for the 4 hour ride but only 1 died.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

imo your a f*cking idiot


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

19 years ago I caught one 6 inch bass and fed it to my piranhas but I would never mess with the stock of a lake.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if you posted weekly progress on this project so we can see how 
fast they die. I give it 2-3 months


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Im keeping 2 of the bass in a breeder net in my 55 gal to see how well they grow. Then a friend of mine is getting 5 for his 200 gal aquarium. The rest are going into a new local pond that they are trying to stock with fish.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

what state do you live in , so i can come whoop your ass... just f*cking go put them back ...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually the owner of my lfs set up a bass or trout tank and in a truck stop about 20 miles from here... it has been running for quite some time now with little loss, the problem is it cost around 10K and has more turnover than any saltwater or freshwater tank i have ever seen... basically a section of river indoors... next time i am out that way i will stop in for some pics
as for you, good luck and i hope you are willing to take out a loan or something before they hit the 6" mark in a few weeks


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

You all can say in stupid or whatever you want. I only have 2 of the Bass now and im going to see how they do. When they get too big they already have a good home set up for them so im not worried about anything. IM done with this thread and if anyone wants me to give them weekly or monthly updates on the bass PM me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> imo your a f*cking idiot


WTF-

Keep this crap off the forums


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> imo your a f*cking idiot


WTF-

Keep this crap off the forums








[/quote]

sorry here in ontario it's illegal to keep anything wild caught in a home aqurium and i think that should be a standard in north america


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> imo your a f*cking idiot


WTF-

Keep this crap off the forums








[/quote]

sorry here in ontario it's illegal to keep anything wild caught in a home aqurium and i think that should be a standard in north america
[/quote]

And it's fine to express your feelings...Just not in that manner


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Why not just feed them all to your Piranhas right now, and buy a small Peacock bass and raise that instead? They're exactly like your Bass.

Have you seen a 1-2 foot long Peacock Bass before? It soooooo nice! I don't see any good reason on raising those Bass you have right now.









Get one of those!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Why not just feed them all to your Piranhas right now, and buy a small Peacock bass and raise that instead? They're exactly like your Bass.
> 
> Have you seen a 1-2 foot long Peacock Bass before? It soooooo nice! I don't see any good reason on raising those Bass you have right now.
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why even waste the bass by feeding them to your p's??? go to walmart and buy some type of tetra to feed them... bass belong in the lakes/ponds-


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

I ain't tryin to be a dick, but I find the hypocrisy in this thread fairly curious... you all do realize where the fish you keep in your tanks come from, right? I'm not excusin this guy for takin those fish from a pond since he didn't have a permit to do so... but that's what takes place all the time in ecological hot spots (instead of campground fishing ponds) to keep the aquarium hobby going, and that applies to aquatic plants as well as fish.

The main reason I think it sucks that he took so many is some guy like me won't be able to catch those when they get bigger...


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I would be curious to see why you think bass are hard to raise in an aquarium. They are extremely hardy in the wild...I've kept bass (and sunfish, bluegill, and channel catfish) MULTIPLE times for extended periods of time without any problems. I've never lost ONE. In fact, I think you'd have to be totally incompetent to kill one in an aquarium environment. They do fine over a very wide variety of water conditions. I really enjoyed having them and will probably do it again at some point. I had 3 largemouth bass and three sunfish and a channel cat in my 180 for quite a while, it was a blast.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

waldron said:


> what state do you live in , so i can come whoop your ass... just f*cking go put them back ...


Waldron, if you have an opinion, go ahead and post it but do it with a modicum of intelligence. You've been unofficially warned. The next one will be official.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Why not just feed them all to your Piranhas right now, and buy a small Peacock bass and raise that instead? They're exactly like your Bass.
> 
> Have you seen a 1-2 foot long Peacock Bass before? It soooooo nice! I don't see any good reason on raising those Bass you have right now.
> 
> ...


What kind of bass is that in the lower right hand corner?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> what state do you live in , so i can come whoop your ass... just f*cking go put them back ...


Waldron, if you have an opinion, go ahead and post it but do it with a modicum of intelligence. You've been unofficially warned. The next one will be official.
[/quote]
Watch yourself Nick.....you need to read my signature before you mess with this kid.

You have been warned.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I believed it's a Monoculus type, The bigger one is a Temensis (Much more aggressive and cost a bit more than the Mono).


----------

